
Nobody can reach 1,000 points; it just can't be done - vlad

======
vlad
(I'm kidding, and I know Sam Odio in real life)

I've looked at the leaderboard over the past three months, and I just do not
think that any one single person will ever have 1,000 karma points. In fact,
between 1950 and 2005, nobody has even come close to 1,000 points on YC News.
If it was possible, somebody would have done it by now.

~~~
ph0rque
There's a guy, known as "bug-fixer", who has over 2000 points:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pg>

~~~
pg
Some of mine are from testing the site before we launched it.

~~~
brett
That and the fact that your comment page likely gets way more traffic than
anyone else's.

(I went back and checked and the last pre-public-launch submission/comment is
#62 <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=62> \- we're now over #23900)

------
zkinion
I understand spending a decent amount of time on YC news, but after a while,
isn't there other work that needs doing, like building/running an actual
startup instead of reading about others'?

~~~
davidw
Yes, as a disincentive to keep hitting the site, there should be a category
'biggest reloaders' or something... Unfortunately I have that problem myself.

